# Flow Rate - V



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone have any eyes on the Vermilion today? The gauges seem to be broke, probably from all that ice moving through. I'd like to get out there the next couple days but wondering how that snow melt looks.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

The turbidity chart is working and it is at 79 which means she is rolling high and muddy! You can use this chart to help with knowing when to go.... I like it under 20 you have about 12 inches visibility at 20... At 30 you have about 3 inches... It is down towards the bottom.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The huge ice jam was rite on the gauge so it broke but everything else is working it's a no go for chrome but if your board and like to fish you can catch a lot of suckers in these conditions better than nothing for sure


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Kind of what i was thinking. It'll be a couple days, but the temps are looking excellent for a good run of fish


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Caught 4 in 3 hours yesterday. All took very slow small spinners near the bottom. No takes on sacs, jigs, maggots, flies, etc. Biggest was only 25", smallest 13" Caught 3 big suckers on lime green tipped olive maribu jigs near Rt. 2 bridge. In my opinion, hold on, the steelhead spawn rush is going to surge in the V in the next 2-3 weeks. Find time to spend on the river and some big fish will break your lines this spring!! Good Luck. Who cares what the gauges say, have caught fish with them all over the place. I know this much, you are not going to catch them sitting at home watching the gauges.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Maple City Basser said:


> Caught 4 in 3 hours yesterday. All took very slow small spinners near the bottom. No takes on sacs, jigs, maggots, flies, etc. Biggest was only 25", smallest 13" Caught 3 big suckers on lime green tipped olive maribu jigs near Rt. 2 bridge. In my opinion, hold on, the steelhead spawn rush is going to surge in the V in the next 2-3 weeks. Find time to spend on the river and some big fish will break your lines this spring!! Good Luck. Who cares what the gauges say, have caught fish with them all over the place. I know this much, you are not going to catch them sitting at home watching the gauges.


Pics?

The water is a mud pit. Will take at least 3 days to fish. Go if you need exercise. Oh and I forgot...if you don't want to catch fish!

A long time ago my grandpa told me that we don't go fishing to actually catch fish. We just want to hear the water rippling and watch birds.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Was there this morning... High and muddy...a lot of birds chirping...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Spaniel235 said:


> Was there this morning... High and muddy...a lot of birds chirping...


Yep but who actually goes fishing to catch fish? Like my grandpa told me a long time ago...we only fish to do everything but catch fish.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Spaniel235 said:


> Was there this morning... High and muddy...a lot of birds chirping...


The birds chirp louder and the rippling water is much more soothing in Michigan. Much better environment for it. I wish the ODNR would get rid of our red tail hawk population and open up their eyes to an active fall bird population.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

And another one down another one down another one gets locked. I'm starting to think kagee really has the button that's in his signature. Hah!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

lowhole4trowt said:


> The birds chirp louder and the rippling water is much more soothing in Michigan. Much better environment for it. I wish the ODNR would get rid of our red tail hawk population and open up their eyes to an active fall bird population.


Do you ever have anything real to contribute? I think we should meet up so you can explain and show me how to catch fish on high and muddy water. I bet you know how.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Do you ever have anything real to contribute? I think we should meet up so you can explain and show me how to catch fish on high and muddy water. I bet you know how.


Is it not possible to catch fish in less than ideal conditions? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is possible ,i have been doing this for quite some time and have caught fish in real dirty water ,but usually lucky to get 1 bite in that stuff. I live close so doesn't matter but if you have a long drive I wouldn't fish unless the gauge is 20 or less on turbidity just my .02. I caught fish yesterday morning also river was good turbidity was at 17 it got super dirty once the snow melt started to enter river after mid day. I caught my fish on spawn here was my biggest


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Is it not possible to catch fish in less than ideal conditions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It is possible. It seems like this guy trolls this site constantly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> Yep but who actually goes fishing to catch fish? Like my grandpa told me a long time ago...we only fish to do everything but catch fish.


There's a real contribution right there. And thank you but I will pass on your generous offer to fish together. As for contributions, several fish were caught in a small flurry yesterday just before the water rose and dirtied. on various baits including single egg fly patterns and spawn bags.

p.s. Where else would I get my entertainment while waiting for rivers to drop?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Tuff crowd here ....


----------

